# Piano & strings



## mtmailey

OK who out there like music for piano & string instruments?


----------



## Cosmos

Me! Schnittke's concerto for piano and strings is the first piece that comes to mind






Edit: I didn't realize this was a poll that had nothing to do with piano + strings whoops
But I love piano quartets and quintets the most


----------



## KenOC

Well aside from a few (actually more than a few) piano trios, piano quartets, and piano quintets, not so much. And piano/cello and violin/piano sonatas, though I expect those don't count!


----------



## GreenMamba

Looks like we have a year before the poll ends. I like piano with just about anything.


----------



## julianoq

I voted for all options and feel quite happy right now for an unknown reason.


----------



## Bas

Violin Sonatas for sure. Bach's (!!), Beethoven's (!), Handel's, Biber's, Brahms', Mozart's. I dig violin sonatas!


----------



## PetrB

Quartets, Quintets & more (that more being a chamber or full string orchestra)

Piano & Cello 
[For some reason, with just three players, piano trios appeal to me far less than any of the above.... and I'm not much in love with the solo violin until it is with a well written an much fuller orchestral accompaniment.]


----------



## Vaneyes

Piano with strings...a bottomless pit of enjoyment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

All of the above. They make a nice change from string duos, trios, quartets, quintets, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## PetrB

Cosmos said:


> Me! Schnittke's concerto for piano and strings is the first piece that comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't realize this was a poll that had nothing to do with piano + strings whoops
> But I love piano quartets and quintets the most


"Piano and Stringed Instruments" I think means just that, poll choices maybe didn't come up with it all


----------



## mtmailey

TurnaboutVox said:


> All of the above. They make a nice change from string duos, trios, quartets, quintets, etc., etc., etc.


YES well string music and piano with string music are fine with me i love both.


----------



## hpowders

Piano trios definitely, as in the 2 Mendelssohn and 3 Brahms works.


----------



## joen_cph

I like all the mentioned genres, preferring specific content rather than form - but I´m less fond of the violin & piano sound.


----------

